# Gaming Chair ... DX Racing vs. AKRacing



## Smilidon1 (2. Januar 2016)

Hallo Leute,

ich möchte gern von meinem "billigen" Bürostuhl weg und einen hochwertigeren kaufen.

Was könnt Ihr mir empfehlen:

- 184 cm groß
- ca 90 KG schwer

Zur Auswahl hätte ich folgende:

- DX Racing (leider erst in 3 Wochen lieferbar)
- AKRacing Gaming 
- AKRacing Premium


Welchen würdet Ihr empfehlen ? 

Ich neigen zu dem AKRacing Gaming (Prime?)

Grüße


----------



## Aerni (2. Januar 2016)

die frage ist, willst du soviel geld für nen "gaming" stuhl ausgeben? brauchst du seitenhalt weil du beim zocken sonst vom stuhl fällst? genau das ist der punkt den andere stühle nicht haben, den seitenhalt. jeder x beliebige stuhl kann den rest auch, den diese "gaming" stühle können. ich finde zu zahlst nur für das aussehen. wenn du ne tuning firma hast, und deine kunden auf solchen stühlen platznehmen, macht das eindruck, und passt auch irgendwie. also ich würd mir das nochmal überlegen, zudem sind die stühle sehr eng geschnitten, außer die größeren modelle der dx racer. aber die kosten 350+€.


----------



## Wolfgang75 (3. Januar 2016)

Habe den AKRacing Prime und bin damit sehr zufrieden,Statur ist ungefähr wie deine.
Ob DX Racer oder AKRacing,mMn kannst du beide bedenkenlos kaufen,ich wollte einen schlichten Stuhl ohne knallige Farben deswegen ist es der Prime geworden.

@aerni
Hast du je in so einem Stuhl gesessen?Selbst nach 10 Stunden Gaming fühlt man sich noch richtig wohl.
Bei meinem alten 120€ Sessel sah das anders aus.
Wenn man bedenkt wieviel Stunden in dem Stuhl verbracht werden und wie lange der hält ist der Preis in Ordnung.


----------



## chrisknusper (4. Februar 2016)

hm für 184cm und 90kg würde ich sagen, dass du groß bist un deine körperstatur durchschnittlich, oder? diese werte kann man hier in nem grössenberater anklicken Gaming-Stuhl GrÃ¶ÃŸenberatung: Der perfekte Stuhl fÃ¼r dich!
dann kommen auf jeden fall genug vorschläge. ich glaube mit dxracer und akracing machst du nichts falsch... sind auch mittlerweile die meisten lieferbar. über weihnachten war da nichts auf lager


----------



## Phir0n (8. Februar 2016)

Ich kann dir Maxnomic ans Herz legen, deren Angaben für Größe und Gewicht passen ziemlich gut


----------



## Smilidon1 (6. Juli 2016)

Habe mir nun den AKRacing geholt, bin damit seit einigen Monaten sehr zufrieden. Danke trotzdem für die Antworten


----------

